# Sandbridge report day 3



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Fished first light on the outgoing tide this morning with only a skate to show for it. Winds from the sw, water calm and murky. It's tough out there this week.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

At least you are out there putting your time in.....I haven't been surf fishing since Mid March. I just read the posts and live vicariously through all the members on here. LOL


----------



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Day 4: skates.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Are you bedding in Sandbridge ....or close to the Oceanfront......or somewhere in between? 
How much longer are you going to be in Va Beach?
Might have better luck if you can fish somewhere besides Sandbridge.


----------



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Staying in sb through Saturday, family trip. Not moving, we're enjoying poolside or beach beverages between shitty fishing. This isnt a hardcore fishing trip.


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bottom fishing with squid isnt a great tactic right now. I can't see dead sticking being very productive at all unless you are targeting round head in the wash. Over the last few weeks we've been catching summer flounder, blues, croaker, round head, and weak fish occasionally in the surf in the north end of SB and BBNWR. Havent used any cut bait. All fishbites, gulp, and metals. Just waiting on the pompano to show up now, and maybe some spanish mackerel if they would come closer to the beach. SW wind does suck... You need to be able to cast quite a ways when any west wind blows... 

I see you are probably done fishing by now, since it's sat. shucks.


----------



## Signartist (Mar 28, 2015)

Been using squid, shrimp, fb's, fleas and cut bait. Haven't seen a single blitz or pod to throw metal at all week. The winds have pushed everything out. Not my worst week of fishing for sure, but in the top 3 worst without a doubt. When the birds aren't catching all week, you know you really won't be either, no matter what you use.


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

Bluefish blitz all day today at bbnwr. Caught 15 decent sized bluefish. 2 alewife (snagged) and 4 menhaden (snagged and adult) 

You need metals and at a least 90 yards distance at some times. Drop shot knotted Aberdeen hooks connected to a 1 oz pyramid hi lo rig works great to snag out of bait pods. 

I have a fishing cart, long hair and usually kids with me. If you see me just holler and I'll show you the surf zones in the general vicinity (don't ask to cast won't happen).

Got a monster bite on a gulp peeler crab that also had menhaden oil poured in its bag a week ago. Hook was bent. It was a small hook though.


----------



## WalkingFumble (Apr 24, 2012)

SquidHead311 said:


> Bluefish blitz all day today at bbnwr. Caught 15 decent sized bluefish. 2 alewife (snagged) and 4 menhaden (snagged and adult)
> 
> You need metals and at a least 90 yards distance at some times. Drop shot knotted Aberdeen hooks connected to a 1 oz pyramid hi lo rig works great to snag out of bait pods.
> 
> ...


So you take your main line, tie a couple hooks on, then a bottom rig with more hooks? That is pretty damn clever.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Look at the right side under Snagging


----------



## SquidHead311 (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm familiar with virginia's angling laws, and you're right, you can get in trouble for it, esp if you are using a weighted trebel hook, as those are illegal too. But I fish in BBNWR, which is federal property. State laws don't apply there on angling. I don't reccomend doing that elsewhere in virginia. Esp not with a weighted trebel hook. It is just a hi-lo rig after its all said and done.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

You have got to love it, you can't snag a dozen for fresh bait but you can spot them with an airplane, encircle an acre or so of them with a net then vacuum tens of thousands of them up along with any other fish in the net. I love Virginia!


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

They should make an amendment for snagging bait. I don't see how that is any worse then throwing a cast net.


----------

